# More crazy shoes



## Beckoo (Sep 13, 2008)

I wonder if people actually wear these? The dog ones are creepy as hell!! 

View attachment dog-shoes-1.jpg


View attachment shoemuseum2.jpg


View attachment SpikeyShoe2.jpg


View attachment TGSE01085_m.jpg


View attachment umbrellashoes.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 13, 2008)

Those dog shoes _are_ creepy! Yikes! I just got chills!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the Gameboy shoes. Those are great. 

They'd be great in a really boring class, too. Just lean down, grab the Gameboy in your shoes, and play away. 

*wants more crazy shoes pictures*

PS. Am I the only one who notices the dog poo in the picture of the dog shoes?


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 13, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love the Gameboy shoes. Those are great.
> 
> They'd be great in a really boring class, too. Just lean down, grab the Gameboy in your shoes, and play away.
> 
> ...



You got a good eye for poo


----------



## Crystal (Sep 14, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> You got a good eye for poo




Oh you know it, babe. I am the best poo-looker of the bunch.

Ask around.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2008)

The fourth pic is Billy Connolly's Big banana feet boots, which are actually now in The People's Palace Museum on Glasgow Green. He wore them when singing a song called big banana feet.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 14, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> PS. Am I the only one who notices the dog poo in the picture of the dog shoes?



Nope, I noticed the poo too. I just couldn't stop staring at those shoes though.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 14, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love the Gameboy shoes. Those are great.
> 
> They'd be great in a really boring class, too. Just lean down, grab the Gameboy in your shoes, and play away.
> 
> ...



I hope you like these in the thats funny but I wouldn't wear them way! 

View attachment 6a00d83451dba369e200e54f383ceb8834-800wi.jpg


View attachment 70BE9DCC-D65B-4226-95F0-9F3D8A028287.jpg


View attachment 78D734B9-FDB2-4F88-A71F-34A03490EE1F.jpg


View attachment AE925D9C-A3A1-4C81-AAC4-651DE90D30F7.jpg


View attachment drunk0542tu.jpg


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 14, 2008)

How could I forget these beauties? 

View attachment fishshoes.jpg


View attachment mole-shoes.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Sep 14, 2008)

the fish ones kill me!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 14, 2008)

I think several of those (especially the dog ones) are photo shopped and not real at all.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 14, 2008)

Even if they are photoshopped, that's crazy!


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 14, 2008)

gotta love the fishflops


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 14, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> The dog ones are creepy as hell!!



Yeah, but they look so comfortable!


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 14, 2008)

How about these Marc Jacobs "heels?"


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 14, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> How about these Marc Jacobs "heels?"



Hahahhah The purse is just as ugly! I wonder how much those shoes cost? Outrageous


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 14, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> gotta love the fishflops



Bringing a whole new meaning to foot odor


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 15, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> How about these Marc Jacobs "heels?"



Aren't those nasty? While I support fashion forward design, some of it just reeks of... I dunno - almost arrogance on the part of the designer (and the buyer/wearer should there actually ever be one): 









Also think these belong on the crazy pile: 





But... how boring it would be if we all liked the same things. 

Shoes, yay! :happy:


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 18, 2008)

Ummmmmmmmm these might actually be comfortable :blush: 

View attachment s091808-ugly_shoes-karen.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Sep 18, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> Ummmmmmmmm these might actually be comfortable :blush:



I wouldnt mind trying those...but i dont think they can be found in stores and i'd definitely want to try them on before buying, because I don't know how great those might feel with it separating the toes! lol


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I wouldnt mind trying those...but i dont think they can be found in stores and i'd definitely want to try them on before buying, because I don't know how great those might feel with it separating the toes! lol



Reminds of the Creature from the black Lagoon for some reason!

www.vibramfivefingers.com


----------



## bexy (Sep 18, 2008)

ok these shoes I actually want!! NOW!
Converse, with a heel! and Betty Boop!


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok these shoes I actually want!! NOW!
> Converse, with a heel! and Betty Boop!



If anybody could rock those it is definitely you


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok these shoes I actually want!! NOW!
> Converse, with a heel! and Betty Boop!



I actually used to wear a pair of Converse heels in middle school. I just recently donated them to Salvo. I know I have a picture somewhere but I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 22, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> Ummmmmmmmm these might actually be comfortable :blush:



Oh my goodness those are insane...toesocks give me the creeps but those just bring it to a whole new level.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok these shoes I actually want!! NOW!
> Converse, with a heel! and Betty Boop!



Aaaah those are well cute!!!! Im addicted to ecko red trainers at the moment


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 23, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> Reminds of the Creature from the black Lagoon for some reason!
> 
> www.vibramfivefingers.com





indy500tchr said:


> Oh my goodness those are insane...toesocks give me the creeps but those just bring it to a whole new level.



The price is... insaner. 

$70+? Srsly?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok these shoes I actually want!! NOW!
> Converse, with a heel! and Betty Boop!



Now those are cute and i could handle such a tiny heel!


----------



## kayrae (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Filly (Sep 26, 2008)

Love them!!!! I want to buy them and parade around my house. Might even fenture up my street. The animal onces creep me out though... couldnt do those ones, even if they were photoshop.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate these so hard.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 29, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I hate these so hard.



Two questions...How? and Why?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 29, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> Two questions...How? and Why?



I'm not sure - but I bet she's just not lifting her shoe high enough for us to see the bestest part: 






Moo, Victoria. 



Ms. Beckham has also been known to wear: 






And if only because of these bizarre, insane choices - some already hail her as a "fashion icon". :doh:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok these shoes I actually want!! NOW!
> Converse, with a heel! and Betty Boop!



oh i like those shoes bexy


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2008)

i think this one is pretty messed up.

United Kingdom - Leather ladies "Penis Shoe" designed by Vivienne Westwood - 1994 

View attachment september.jpg


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 29, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i think this one is pretty messed up.
> 
> United Kingdom - Leather ladies "Penis Shoe" designed by Vivienne Westwood - 1994



These would be the only shoes that if they kicked you only once it would be a.........bad thing:wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## LalaCity (Oct 8, 2008)

A few weeks ago these Helena Bonham Carter shoes looked odd to me, but after seeing the Posh heels recently, they almost seem normal now:


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

I hate those shoes of posh spices, whats the point of wearing heels if there is no heel, the heel is the best part.

I love those heels of Mrs Carters though .


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay, enough with the weird heels.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Okay, enough with the weird heels.



Just.no. I wonder who's catwalk they showed up on? ...and the poor mortal who tried to copycat and landed on her ass.


----------



## Suze (Jan 31, 2009)

i think it's mcqueen, but don't take my word for it :O 

View attachment 266820_1233186334221.jpg


View attachment 266820_1233186346574.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

View attachment 58166


I think these were John Galliano for Dior.


----------



## KendraLee (Jan 31, 2009)

they're not that crazy but just what every bowler should have 

View attachment 6a00d83452989a69e200e552422b688833-800wi.jpg


----------



## KendraLee (Jan 31, 2009)

and a few more....... 

View attachment B66AD00E.jpg


View attachment heels-450x600.jpg


View attachment Promiscuous-Tempt_BA053C91.jpg


View attachment shoes_03.jpg


View attachment sugoi.jpg


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think some of the heels posted here are pretty damn awesome .

Some are just wrong though lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2009)

Might just be the ugliest boot I've ever seen. And that's saying something.


----------



## Suze (Feb 10, 2009)

so now it's cool to pretend that you're a hybrid?

awesome. lol



ps: but whaa... is that carrie from s&tc?!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 10, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Might just be the ugliest boot I've ever seen. And that's saying something.



She thinks she is a ninja!... except ninja tabi don't have heels


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2009)

Camel toe... down low. LOL. And that heel looks like a giant cork. 

And yeah, that's SJP. Clearly in the midst of a mid-life shoe crisis.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 10, 2009)

kayrae said:


>



Anyone else notice how long her toe nails are?...LOL..She could climb trees with those babies!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2009)

Apparently, this style is a thing with her 






Intervention, anyone?

And... it doesn't end there. Something must be done about this:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 12, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Camel toe... down low. LOL. And that heel looks like a giant cork.
> 
> And yeah, that's SJP. Clearly in the midst of a mid-life shoe crisis.



lol... That's exacly what I was thinking...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh yes, by all means, make sure you roll up your jeans so we get a full shot at the hot mess on your feet. I hope you got paid to sport this podiatric train wreck. 

Another look at the grotesquely hideous heels from SJP's cloven-hoof footwear meltdown:


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 12, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> A few weeks ago these Helena Bonham Carter shoes looked odd to me, but after seeing the Posh heels recently, they almost seem normal now:


My mom actually had these shoes recommended to her by her dr for help with back pain. I don't think she's gotten any, though. 

http://www.zcoil.com/

As odd looking at they are, if they helped with chronic pain, I'd wear 'em!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 12, 2009)

I've seen some folks with shoes like those and was wondering if it actually does help with pain. Did she get them, Joy???? I would be interested to hear her review.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 12, 2009)

I would definitely wear the zcoils. I like how they're all normal plain-jane from the top, and then all crazy-bananas from the side, lol. 

I might draw the line at this one though: 






And yet, there is something architecturally appealing about it somehow.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL this thread reminded me of some I came across not so long ago...

Some of these have to be photoshoped lol











Lmao


----------



## kayrae (Feb 21, 2009)

holy crap! I'm scared of those shoes


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


>



Those of course, would be worn with this:


----------



## Tooz (Feb 21, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Those of course, would be worn with this:



I have wanted that dress for YEARS.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 21, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Those of course, would be worn with this:



or perhaps this?






or maybe this?


----------



## QueenB (Feb 21, 2009)

Ivy said:


>



oh my god. this guy is such a fucking g.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 24, 2009)

Now these two have a badass looking design. I'd never wear them, but they do look cool! The red one with a standard heel would be beautiful.



SamanthaNY said:


>


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 25, 2009)

AtlantisAK said:


> Now these two have a badass looking design. I'd never wear them, but they do look cool! The red one with a standard heel would be beautiful.



I actually do admire the architectural quality of those shoes. But they'd be a hot mess on feet, lol. With a regular heel though - yeah. I could see it. 

And in other shnews: 






No. Just no. The upper part is actually attractive, but not with the orthopedic-frankenstein-wedge-platform. And stop with the bi-level-hem pants! Ugh. Stab-worthy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2009)

holy crap - how high can they get? at some point it becomes rickingfudickulous... and I haven't even gotten to the damn pom-poms


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

i really don't think these miu miu's measure up to all the craptastic shoes i've already seen, but wth. 

View attachment miumiu.jpg


----------



## ByRoSwim (Mar 17, 2009)

I didn't know he was into designing shoes.... and for Payless? Interesting! 

Article found here http://fashionpulsedaily.com/2009/03/05/fashion-week-day-7-recap/ 

View attachment img016_runway.jpg


View attachment img015_runway-1.jpg


View attachment img013_runway.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 27, 2009)

It is to laugh. 












Even funnier? $1,198.95


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 14, 2009)

I love these boots on Torrids site:

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442188775&bmUID=1239682434391

But I could never wear them cuz they would be impossible to walk in & probably too snug on my feet even tho they are a wide. Well, they're more than I can afford. Someone on here deserves them tho & would rock them...


----------



## Suze (Apr 14, 2009)

me like :blush: 

View attachment 2961069714_0b66750def.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 14, 2009)

Suze said:


> me like :blush:



I'm in love. Where are they from?


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Apr 15, 2009)

I actually find these kind of cool...




Krispy Kreme...makes...grass shoes

You actually have to water them and they only last 4 months o.o


----------



## Suze (Apr 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm in love. Where are they from?


the only thing i know is that converse makes them. i can't figure out where they're being sold :/


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 15, 2009)

Suze said:


> the only thing i know is that converse makes them. i can't figure out where they're being sold :/



I'll do some searchin'


----------



## Suze (Apr 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'll do some searchin'


if you do find something, please share!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 17, 2009)

Suze said:


> if you do find something, please share!



They look like Skidgrip JAMS and All Star JAMS

you can get them from http://www.converse.com

... Hope that helps ^.^v


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 7, 2009)

-View attachment shoes_53.jpg


View attachment shoes_67.jpg


View attachment shoes_71.jpg


----------



## Tania (Sep 7, 2009)

HA. Nipple clogs. Avec piercing. Geez. 

I still want the Chrysler Building Louboutins.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 7, 2009)

AtlantisAK said:


> Now these two have a badass looking design. I'd never wear them, but they do look cool! The red one with a standard heel would be beautiful.



I like them too, but for a differant reason. They have a sci-fi look to them, like some alien babe in a sci-fi flick would wear them. Oh my, new fantasy.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2009)

wtfwtfwtfwtftwtf 

View attachment picture-9.jpg


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow. Okay so 90% of these make my ankles crack or break just looking at them. I'm confused by any "shoe" that has nothing covering the ball of the foot... and did anyone else notice that one of those boot designs was a throw-back to foot binding?!


----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Wow. Okay so 90% of these make my ankles crack or break just looking at them. I'm confused by any "shoe" that has nothing covering the ball of the foot... and did anyone else notice that one of those boot designs was a throw-back to foot binding?!


stupid character rule  

View attachment gravity.jpg


----------



## Linda (Sep 9, 2009)

This thread is awesome..most women have a soft spot for shoes. 

Look at these.... 

View attachment body shoes.jpg


View attachment spider shoes.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Sep 9, 2009)

That spider one doesn't even look real! That's crazy!


----------



## crayola box (Sep 9, 2009)

Linda said:


> This thread is awesome..most women have a soft spot for shoes.
> 
> Look at these....



the little sculpted statues bring a whole new meaning to shoes as art!


----------



## Linda (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are some more....... 

View attachment fish shoe.jpg


View attachment gator shoes.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 9, 2009)

crayola box said:


> the little sculpted statues bring a whole new meaning to shoes as art!



Yup. Those ethnic statues for heels, as well as statement heels in general were very popular this Spring/Summer season on the runway. If I'm not mistaken those are Dior.

Anyway...some more shoes....

McQueen...






And these shoes may LOOK more normal compared to the rest, but see that gold shiny material? Well its- FISH SKIN!


----------



## Linda (Sep 9, 2009)

this one is made out of human tissue... 

View attachment skin shoe.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Sep 9, 2009)

Human tissue??


...I think I've now officially seen it all.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 10, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


>


 
i think most of these are fantastic...if only i could possibly ever walk in them...


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 14, 2009)

I wonder what's in that shoe? 

View attachment selection_241_02.jpg


View attachment selection_241_117.jpg


----------



## Beckoo (Oct 9, 2009)

Interesting. 

View attachment daily_picdump_259_91.jpg


View attachment screenshot021.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 9, 2009)

Linda said:


> this one is made out of human tissue...



Yech, "Silence of the Lambs" for the feet


----------

